
Chatbot that overturned 160,000 parking fines now helping refugees claim asylum - JoshTriplett
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/06/chatbot-donotpay-refugees-claim-asylum-legal-aid
======
JoshTriplett
I remember seeing this technology posted on HN at its debut. Nice to see it
applied to navigating a much more critical portion of bureaucracy.

Not the first time, either: [https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-
policy/2016/08/donotpay-chatb...](https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-
policy/2016/08/donotpay-chatbot-lawyer-homelessness/)

